# Lasersteves Website



## banjags (May 13, 2008)

I cannot seem to login to the site...
Username: gold
Password: goldmlner*

I even copied and pasted the password and it did not work


----------



## Andrew W (May 13, 2008)

Doesn't work for me either.. :?:


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2008)

Try using a one (1) for the i in miner.

So many people misspelled the password the user account got locked.

It's unlocked now.

Sorry.

I'm working on some new site changes. You'll see many more in the next week or so.

Steve


----------



## Andrew W (May 13, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Try using a one (1) for the i in miner.
> 
> So many people misspelled the password the user account got locked.
> 
> ...


worked like a charm thanks


----------



## SapunovDmitry (May 13, 2008)

Well, i copy/pasted goldm1ner* and nothing worked. Maybe i did something wrong?


----------



## hungry (May 13, 2008)

I still can't seem to get it to work. I tried it a few times and got nothing but the wrong password message. I used exactly what was said to be used. How many times does it take using the wrong password to get locked out? I did not use the star.

ED


----------



## Andrew W (May 13, 2008)

hungry said:


> I still can't seem to get it to work. I tried it a few times and got nothing but the wrong password message. I used exactly what was said to be used. How many times does it take using the wrong password to get locked out? I did not use the star.
> 
> ED


The * is part of it. If you type *goldm1ner** it should work

EDIT: well nevermind, it worked earlier. I just tried it again, and it doesn't work. The account must have gotten locked again...


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2008)

All,

I've been adjusting the site security all day. I think I have it now. 

I've set the account to unlock when the page is loaded.

Keep me posted and we will get thru this.

It's hard to believe so many people can't get a password right that's printed right on the page :? 

Makes me wonder why I even need security... :lol: 


Thank you all for your patience.


Steve


----------



## Noxx (May 13, 2008)

Yep, I can't log in too.
I'm using FireFox.


----------



## arthurcorbit (May 13, 2008)

I just tried Steves web site and it worked fine for me. Last night I was forgetting the astric on the end of the password. I posted about this yesterday but looks like someone deleted it. One member told me I shouldn't have posted it. I couildn't get along without that web site. I have watched and re-watched those videos a number of time. That's some good stuff.

Art


----------



## lazersteve (May 13, 2008)

I did my last changes around 6:00 pm CST. I tested everything then, including locking the account and the automated unlock feature. 

It all worked fine.

Noxx, I use FF also and it's not having any problems on my end. 

I've been out for the last few hours, I'll check it right now. (9:13 PM CST).

It checks out a ok.


Steve


----------



## JustinNH (May 13, 2008)

Works for me, Thanks Steve!

You should get a counter for the site. Kinda wonder how many hits you get a day- everyone loves the site! :wink:


----------

